# GA-MA770-UD3 AM2+/AM3 Brand new £40 shipped



## El Gappo

Got a few of these to shift as I've got a few spare 
They retail at around £60, they are new and unopened 




















Forgive the messy room it's being worked on.
They support the latest amd cpu's and have a good strong fsb on them for those athlon II's, I ran one of mine at over 300fsb 24/7 when I had the 700e 
Perfect budget board for a single gpu system. Spec here  


http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=3097
Will consider trades and what not.

This is the rev 2.0 which means more satas and sb710 so you can unlock  along with an 8pin power connector and 2oz copper pcb.


----------



## Shane

Damn good price....if only i had any use for it 

Il be keeping an eye out on your sales in the future El Gappo :good:

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## El Gappo

One of the perks of being an enthusiast, having a room full of computer parts you can't find a use for . Can sell up to 7 of these, discounts for multiple buys, the others are all for custom builds. Somebody over bought lol so unless I can get some more build orders in soon they are going to stay on sale


----------



## Rit

I love that board! Well worth the money!


----------



## linkin

Man if i could afford this plus a Phenom II X4 (940 or 955) i would snatch one up!!!


----------



## just a noob

What is up with these boards, they look goofy, are they not as deep as normal atx boards?


----------



## El Gappo

just a noob said:


> What is up with these boards, they look goofy, are they not as deep as normal atx boards?



No they are classed as atx but slightly shorter width ways  My 790xt is the same, not sure why gigabyte just do it with a few boards.


----------



## El Gappo

Come on guys these need to GO!


----------



## linkin

eBay? they will sell like hotcakes on there.


----------



## El Gappo

Every time I've sold electricals on ebay I've been screwed over  But I guess you're right.

Not sure why I haven't had any interest... The price is surely right 

Any questions feel free to ask people. I will even update the bios if you need  Support is always on hand, I know this platform like the back of my hand.

Will have an athlon II x2 255 to go with one of these boards soon as well if anyone is interested.


----------



## Shane

£40 shipped is excellent mate..im also shocked to why they have not sold,Like i said i wish i had use for one 

Il be watching the For sale section like a hawk though for your future sales.


----------



## Aastii

I am building a system for my sister very soon. Will ask if she is willing to buy one off you becuase it will take quite a large amount from the budget because of the amazing price.


----------



## El Gappo

One put aside for Aastii that leaves way too many sitting here


----------



## El Gappo

Just opened one up to have a sneak peek and straight away I noticed that it has an 8 pin power and different usb headers which means...... SB710 for unlocking  and better quad core overclocking, loverly jubly. OP updated, even more of a tempting deal now eh!


----------



## funkysnair

how much for mobo and cpu together?


----------



## El Gappo

Dont have any cpu's currently availiable but I can get any of these if you so wish, video cards to, quite good prices. 



> *AMD*
> 
> *Athlon II X2 215 2.70Ghz - (Retail)*
> 
> Specifications - http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskt...=4000&f10=False&f11=False&f12=True&f13=Active
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/215.jpg
> http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/2152.jpg
> 
> Price - £27 including delivery
> 
> *Athlon II X2 245 2.90Ghz - (Retail)*
> 
> Specifications - http://products.amd.com/en-ca/Deskt...nm+SOI&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=False&f12=&f13=Active
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/245.jpg
> 
> Price - £32 including delivery
> 
> 
> *Athlon II X2 250 3.00Ghz - (Retail)*
> 
> Specifications - http://products.amd.com/en-ca/Deskt...nm+SOI&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=False&f12=&f13=Active
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/250.jpg
> 
> Price - £35 including delivery
> 
> 
> *Athlon II X2 255 3.10Ghz - (OEM)*
> 
> Specifications - http://products.amd.com/en-ca/Deskt...nm+SOI&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=False&f12=&f13=Active
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/255.jpg
> http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/2552.jpg
> 
> Price - £42 including delivery
> 
> 
> *Athlon II X3 425 2.70Ghz - (OEM)*
> 
> Specifications - http://products.amd.com/en-ca/Deskt...=4000&f10=False&f11=False&f12=True&f13=Active
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/425.jpg
> http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/4252.jpg
> 
> Price - £43 including delivery
> 
> ----------
> 
> *Video Cards*
> 
> *Nvidia*
> 
> *PNY GeForce 7100 GS - 128MB DDR2*
> 
> Specifications - http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce_7100.html
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/7100GS.jpg
> 
> Price - £7 including delivery
> 
> 
> *Nvidia GeForce 7600 LE - 256MB DDR2 Passive*
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/7600LE.jpg
> 
> Price - £10 including delivery
> 
> 
> *XFX GeForce 8300GS - 256MB DDR2*
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/8300GS.jpg
> 
> Price - £12 including delivery
> 
> 
> *GeForce 9300GE - 256MB DDR2 Passive*
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/9300GE.jpg
> 
> Price - £17 including delivery
> 
> 
> *ECS GeForce 9400GT - 512MB DDR2*
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/9400GT.jpg
> 
> Price - £19 including delivery
> 
> 
> *HP Quadro NVS290 - 512MB DDR2*
> 
> Specifications - http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/uk/en/sm/WF06c/A1-329290-64268-348724-348724-3646212-3677078.html
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/295.jpg
> 
> Price - £30 including delivery
> 
> ----------
> 
> *ATi*
> 
> *Radeon X600 - 128MB Passive*
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/X600.jpg
> 
> Price - £5 including delivery
> 
> 
> *MSI Radeon 2350 - 64MB DDR2*
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/2350.jpg
> 
> Price - £8 including delivery
> 
> 
> *Radeon 2400 Pro - 128MB DDR2 Passive*
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/2400PRO.jpg
> 
> Price - £10 including delivery
> 
> 
> *Radeon 2600 Pro - 256MB DDR2*
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/2600PRO.jpg
> 
> Price - £12 including delivery
> 
> 
> *Radeon 3470 - 256MB Low Profile*
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/3470.jpg
> http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/34702.jpg
> 
> Price - £17 including delivery
> 
> 
> *ASUS Radeon 3850x2 - 1GB DDR3*
> 
> Specifications - http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=5ckmlzulg1Nw4lBf
> 
> Image - http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/3850X2.jpg
> http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss353/PeterStoba1/For Sale/3850X22.jpg
> 
> Price - £50 including delivery


 Will just take a little longer. If anyone wants a cpu I will stick it under something cold to give you an idea of OC potential


----------



## Shane

wow super deals!


----------



## El Gappo

Nevakonaza said:


> wow super deals!



Yeah now someone buy something so I can get my ln2 pot


----------



## funkysnair

the mobo and Athlon II X2 250 is making me all horny lol

let me get things sorted out with my gpu then i shall give you a pm, can you source 2 5770's for a decent price? or 5850?

also how many 3850x2's can you get?

also can you get any ssd's?

also can you get any ram-ddr3?

and any other computer related stuff lol


----------



## El Gappo

ERmmm just the one 3850 as the other got sold and I'm all tapped out of ddr3  Let you know if I get anything else. I want the 255 as that's the newest one  those have been hitting over 6ghz


----------



## El Gappo

Bump!


----------



## El Gappo

Right, enough faffing about. They are going on ebay tomorrow, get em while you can.


----------



## Buzz1927

How much shipped to Melbourne Australia? In AU$ cheers


----------



## funkysnair

if anyone is doubtfull about this seller dont be he is genuine!

grab yourself a bargain

sorry mate i have £300 tied up with a 5870 so my funds have now gone


----------



## El Gappo

Buzz1927 said:


> How much shipped to Melbourne Australia? In AU$ cheers


http://sg.royalmail.com/portal/rm/P...tCarrier=RM&catId=23500532&keyname=35&index=7 Think it would come out at about $90AUD Don't know if that's any good to you. 


funkysnair said:


> if anyone is doubtfull about this seller dont be he is genuine!
> 
> grab yourself a bargain
> 
> sorry mate i have £300 tied up with a 5870 so my funds have now gone



No worries, cheers :good:


----------



## funkysnair

sorry man, i just relaised the 3850x2 is not much better than the 8800gts oc i got now


----------



## El Gappo

bumpage


----------



## El Gappo

4 of these left. £145 for the lot.


----------



## El Gappo

http://www.overclock.net/main-components/678461-ga-ma770-ud3-am2-am3-brand.html

Got very good feedback from the people that bought them  One is still being held for Aastii   and another for someone else. 2 left.


----------



## Rit

Just for kicks and giggles... how much total if you shipped one to 55328?


----------



## El Gappo

Rit said:


> Just for kicks and giggles... how much total if you shipped one to 55328?



It's an extra £15 on top. Found that one out the hard way


----------

